# Renewal in the form of skweeky pinkness!



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Darkly and Painter, both tris, were having a litter a couple of hours ago; I decided to go away and leave them to their blessed event as I thought Darkly might not have finished throwing her litter. It looked like she had four or five at last look.


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats great, congrats moustress! I cant wait to see pictures when they are older!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks! I'm very excited to have mousie babies again!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Hearty congratulations moustress, I know how much they mean to you 

Sarah xxx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations!! :gwavec


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I checked again and there are only three babies; nice long ones.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

congratulations


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, everyone; it does mean a lot to me and now I can reallylook forward to working to get back the quality and types of meeces I had in my mousery. The differences were, for the most part, just those of size and types of markings in the tris/splashed mousies. The fawn, champagne, and argente line is the only line that was very nearly eradicated, and that line will take a half a year at least to see any return of those colors, and maybe longer to get back the size and depth of color, especially in the fawns.

Today I found another ten pinkies from two does that were bred to the same buck, all three parents are tris/splashed. I was also pleased to see a satin tri doe beginning to show; she was bred to a satin BEW from a tri litter, so that should be interesting seeing what those two produce besides more BEW's.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Awesome, so very happy for you!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks, beth.


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

Congrats on your new babies!! Im so happy for you too!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

